# Can't play LEGALLY downloaded Napster music in WMP!



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2007)

Okay, here's the thing. I can preview the music in napster, but once it's downloaded, the integrated Napster player wont play it. I get the following error: "Sorry, there was a problem playing this track. Please try again later." When I open up the directory where I've downloaded all the music to, I can play any of the files fine in winamp. But when I try opening them in Windows Media Player, I get another error: "Windows Media Player encountered a problem while playing the file."

I have Windows Vista, and Windows Media Player 11. Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you find out how to fix that? I am having the same problem.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep, this worked for me:

```
1. Click on the Start Menu.
2. Type regedit into the Start Search box and hit enter.
3. If asked for permission, click on Continue to open the Registry Editor
4. On the left-pane, navigate to the following: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, then SOFTWARE, then Microsoft, then Windows, then CurrentVersion, and finally, Audio.
5. In the right-pane, double click on the text, DisableProtectedAudioDG, and change the value from 1 to 0.
6. Close the Registry Editor.
7. Restart your computer.
```


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

thank you so much! that worked great! napster sent me really complicated instructions that were nothing like this and didn't work.


----------



## Ayreon (Apr 9, 2007)

cathynwl said:


> thank you so much! that worked great! napster sent me really complicated instructions that were nothing like this and didn't work.


You're welcome. This problem had me baffled for a while.


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

now i'm having trouble importing the songs i bought into my windows movie maker program - it says that its protected under digital rights and won't do it. do you know how i can fix that? i should've never bought this new pc - don't know if it's the windows vista or what but it's been nothing but problems when it comes to the music.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

its the DRM. There is no legal fix for it because the song/s is/are copyrighted.


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

so i can pay for this music and still not use it? that's crazy. thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

When you purchase DRM-protected music, you should always see what is your rights to the music. In this case, it seems you can only listen to it. Maybe put it on a MP3 player. But putting it into a different program then you would be violating the agreement.


----------



## HitmanNaz (Aug 5, 2007)

ther is a way around it.. you could just record the song and it would be a wav file.. you could always convert it back to mp3 later on.. but then it wont have the copyrighted protection it any more... but it might be a little less quality


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hitman, I would suggest you read the TSG rules about circumventing copy protection.


----------



## cathynwl (Aug 8, 2007)

i'm sure we both will follow the rules. thanks for sharing your information, couriant - your post was so very helpful - hope you have a pleasant day!


----------



## HitmanNaz (Aug 5, 2007)

lol


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

We do not support getting around copy protection therefore this thread is closed. Please do not ask this type of question again and refer to the rules before posting again.


----------

